# ground control coilovers with agx on b14



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i installed the GC coil overs with kyb agx, but now when turn all the way to the left or all the way to the right the tires are rubbing (against the black thing?) is this common?


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

g200sx said:


> i installed the GC coil overs with kyb agx, but now when turn all the way to the left or all the way to the right the tires are rubbing (against the black thing?) is this common?


what size are your rims and tires and how much did u lower ur car?


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

rims are 17s tires 205/40
i was down about 2in
raised the front up about two weeks ago, still hear the noise but not as much


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i just put gc's on my car a couple weeks ago and have the same size rims and tires as you and i dont have a rubbing problem. mine is lowered about 3" (yea i know...i dont drive it except around the block right now...by the time i drive it again ill have shortened struts). i do remember though that when i installed my tein s-tech's i heard a popping sound when turning. is this what you are hearing?


----------



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

My car does the same thing it's just the tire rubbing the fender well. If it's only when you turn really hard i wouldn't really worry too much about it.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

I got the Motivational Coilovers...w/ shorten struts..
..3 1/2 inch drop..no problems..no rubbin' noise. And I'm rockin' the 17's w/ 205/40's..

Katana200sx.. ..I had the same problem w/ the poppin' noise.. ..that's when 
I use to have Arospeed Coilovers.. ..I think its becuz of the top
of the springs, they grip & rub. When I got Motivationals they
sent a "bearing" piece that made turning so much better & 
quieter. :thumbup:


----------

